# Punk Island 2010, NYC - June 20th & FREE



## Foo (May 31, 2010)

Official Punk Island Facebook: facebook.com/punkisland
Official Punk Island Myspace: myspace.com/mmnypunkisland

In short, it's the best free DIY festival this summer.

Stage 1-Rotten Apple Stage
No Redeeming Social Value NY
Hub City Stompers NY
Last Call Brawl NY
Hooliganism NJ
Feet Fists NY

Stage 2-Foo's Stage
Destroy Everything IL
Dirty South Revolutionaries NC
FreakTent WV
Dude Man Bro IL
She Likes Todd IL
Crash Fist Fight FL
Shred Scare, MO
Demo, NJ
WifeBeater PA

Stage 3-
Seizure Crypt NY
Straphangers NY
Caught in a Trap NY
Olde York NY
Bloodbeat NY
Endangered Feces NY
Trauma Team 666 NY
Yo! Scunt NY
Dealin' With It NY
Iconicide NY

Stage 4-Cadaver Concepts Stage
The Blame NY
Blackout Shoppers NY
Sexual Suicide NY
Skum City NY
Box of Crayons 
SpEd NY
Dead Aces NY
Tough Luck CT

Stage 5-Calamity Productions
Fools on Sunday NY
The Pogo VA
Sewage NY
On Point NY
Murdock's Thrashbag PA
Live Not On Evil PA
Mental Abuse NY

Stage 6-Team ShredHer Stage â€“ presented by Weird Skull Records
Bad Luck 13 PA
Call the Paramedics NJ
Nassau Chainsaw NY
Proles Blood PA/NJ
Dead Fucks PA
Captain We're Sinking PA
Jerk Reaction PA
Blood Oranges PA
Greek Favourites PA
Transmission Transmission PA
The Holy Mess PA
Ark Royal PA
+MCs Shitty Ben & Punk Rock Steve + crazy Bike Punk demos

Stage 7-CT Stage
JRS CT
Beantown Boozehounds MASS
Furiousity MASS
Drawback CT
Long Drop CT
Theatre Zombies CT
Bust It! CT
The Havnotz CT
Stressbomb CT
Stomped on Sight CT
The Clefts CT
Blastmat CT

Stage 8-Shakes Stage
The Arkhams NY
The Afterbirths NY
Captain Ronzo & The Thirsty Pirates NY
Nancy and 2 Meteors VA
The Rayguns NJ
Poison Control CA
Burning Heads France
Murder Majesty NV
Jonee Earthquake Band NH/MA/MD
The Snails PA

Stage 9-Molten Metal Maniacs Mayhem Stage
Lethal Aggression NJ
Midnight OH
Fatal FL
Abserdo NJ
Hessian PA
Jenkem PA
Simplistic Genocide CT

Stage 10-Alternative Tentacles Stage
Star Fucking Hipsters NY
Disaster Strikes MA
Rentokill Austria
Ashers MA
Common Enemy PA
The Rebel Spell Canada
Dog That Bites Everyone NY
Zero Content NY

Stage 11- 
All Rise NC
To Be Hated FL
Angry Youth VA
Bloody Muffs NY
Pissant VA
Y69 VT
UFO VCR NJ
Mung Choke VA
Short Fuse NY

Stage 12-Boston Stage
Psycho MA
Razors In The Night MA
The Have Nots MA
Nothing But Enemies/SCFC MA
Burning Streets MA
Revilers MA
Cutthroat Society MA
Tijuana Sweetheart (formerly Vagiant) MA

Stage 13-DBeat Stage
Broken CT
Death Mold NY
Population Zero PA
State of Decline NY
Buerger Wuerger Germany
Angry & Broke MD
Betty Sue Aside MD
Point Blank VA

Stage 14-Antisocial Promotions
Violent Society PA
Percocettes (Percs) PA
Combat Crisis PA
The Unpatriotics PA
The Underclassed/Common Alliance PA
Refuse Resist MA
Factor X NJ
The Misanthropes NY

Stage 15-Andrea's Stage
Stewart NY
D60 NY
The Alienz NY
Morning Glory NY
Team Spider NY
Wombat in Combat NY

Stage 16-MAIN STSAGE The Mothership
Hellcat Girls Burlesques PA
Art/Sculpture by Maria PA
PFDS PA
DOA Canada
Bucket Flush PA
Assrash MN
Negative Approach MI
Blanks 77 NJ
Copyright Chaos CT
S.M.U.T. NY
Yankee Doodle Blitzkrieg NY

Stage 17-Slackjaw Stage
Slackjaw 
(A)TRUTH NY
Shelter Shock MD
*additional bands will be added to this stage*

PLUS 0===>
Special performances by:
+The HellCat Girls burlesque
+PFDS (Philadelphia's FIRST and ONLY punk-rock male burlesque troupe)
+Art/sculptures by Maria Mosette Kretschmann


----------



## hshh (May 31, 2010)

im going!


----------



## BLACK DEATH JOSEPH (Jun 8, 2010)

be careful, a lot of this was booked by one of the biggest wastes of space i've ever met, this promoter from PA named foo.

what he does is book a thousand bands, then he doesn't schedual them, talk to them, or figure out how he can make it work to have that many bands play at once.

hes such a piece of shit that my band won't play anything he's involved with, even if its something we are really interested in (like skatopia, though they kicked him off of that this year so we are playing)

so, if he booked this expect to hear that all the bands you want to see are playing at midnight. then expect to see them play 15 min sets at 4 am.


also, this guy walks around dressed like a pirate.


----------



## Foo (Jun 9, 2010)

Joseph,

Your post was majorly misinformed and disappointing. 
You should be ashamed for trash talking Punk Island just because you're playing another event that weekend. 

Why lie about stupid things? I'm not from PA. Last year's Skatopia headliners have always gone on between 12-2am even when generators blew, the fusebox, and the stage itself caught fire. I left Skatopia when they moved their dates. I did not solely book Punk Island. It doesn't go until midnight or has thousands of bands... etc, etc.

Punk Island is the collective effort of promoters, record labels, and bands making the one of the best DIY shows ever. People have worked months on benefit shows across the North East to make this happen. It will be awesome, pure and simple. 

Cheers,
Foo

P.S. Enjoy MTV Joseph. You deserve it.


----------



## UrbanNokizaru (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm gonna be going to this. If anyone wants to meet up before heading to the show let me know I'm going with a friend.


----------



## Foo (Jun 14, 2010)

Punk Island 2010 Poster:
View attachment 9042


----------



## Mouse (Jun 14, 2010)

I went to this the first year they had it (2 years ago) and it was kinda horrible. but I did discover some cool new bands and despite their shitty event planning I found a way to have some fun there. 

hopefully after 2 years of working out the kinks they've improved it. Looks like the band lists have expanded at least.


----------



## Crisp (Jun 14, 2010)

i'll be there.


----------



## smellyskelly (Jun 14, 2010)

my friend runs this . Its gonna be A Good time .


----------



## wiss (Jun 16, 2010)

i shall be theeeeeeeeeeeeeereeeeeeeeeee


----------



## rockybanks32 (Jun 16, 2010)

gonna try and go


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man (Jun 16, 2010)

damnit. I'll be on the opposite coast...


----------



## Monkeywrench (Jun 17, 2010)

Huge maybe.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Jun 17, 2010)

...I'm sure I'll get shit for this--but I'm not really a fan of promoters/whatever making accounts on here just to rebuttal someone's opinion for the sake of their event. Then post a flyer. Silly.


----------



## Foo (Jun 18, 2010)

Technically I created an account to start this topic. As for the flyer, I couldn't edit the first post. Monkeywrench, I agree that most promoters/whatever are too far up their own asses. They develop an artificial sense of self fueled by the egomaniacal music industry. They start worrying over their status and they forget, to quote Bill Hicks, "It's just a ride."

*The Black Death All Stars are one of the best bands out there today.*
After sharing quite a few space bags and house shows, I put them on Skatopia and then pushed for them to open at the movie premier. I thought Joseph and I were on great terms until I saw his post. Regardless, _If you ever have a chance to see them, you should. _

I think people are apathetic to music politics. If not, they should be. 
In my perfect world flyers would read: Free show, good bands and great friends.


----------



## Murf (Jun 22, 2010)

Just got back from punk island yesturday. Epic , but poorly planned. That , and all the people who were in the "pit" were just jumping into each other like a bunch of frat boys. Im not complaining , I was in it too , but I woulda enjoyed a circle behind it. Just couldnt get it going. Best shows , Blank77 , and star ....ing hipsters by far in my opinion. I really though my face was getting licked on I wanna be a punk though. Got way too close for the ".... yeahhhh".Blank 77 who , as listed above , played on the "mothership" stage which happened to be a picnic table in the middle. awesome. Val-yoom [I dont know how to spell it] got me feelin good , but made my drummer and travle partner pass out for like three hours in the grass. 
Got to meet a few cool people , and found about a band called "Dudemanbro" which Im diggin. The worst part was skating from the ferry to port authority....Not everyone had money for the subway , and pussies didnt wanna hop the gate. That and the line for the ferry leaving. Anyone got pictures? I was the skrawny dude in the purple shirt, and green bandanna. 


....I did see a guy dressed like a pirate.....


----------



## BLACK DEATH JOSEPH (Jun 22, 2010)

Foo said:


> After sharing quite a few space bags and house shows, I put them on Skatopia and then pushed for them to open at the movie premier. I thought Joseph and I were on great terms until I saw his post.



i thought everything was fine untill i saw how horribly you handled that last skatopia event and realized you are just a bag of hot air. theres no room for that in the DIY scene, we all work too damn hard as it is to have people blow smoke up our asses and then get dicked around.
sorry dude.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Jun 23, 2010)

I was there, red pack and a guitar, good shows. I thought the Boston bands were pretty dank. Razors in the night were tight. there was just tons of bands and such little time. i give Slug props though. they did a great job.


----------



## Jive (Jun 28, 2010)

this year was definalty better than the others from what i heard. the stages were a lot closer together. still not awesome planning but nice. great bands. blanks77s tore it up, star fucking hipsters too. and it was awesome seeing morning glory for the first time. im glad theyre back together. tons of trendie punks there too. haha. but it is new york after all. haha. all in all it was a great time and im looking forward to going again.


----------

